# 2006 Trek XO1 questions



## Sickmak90 (Jul 24, 2012)

A friend of mine has offered to sell me his trek for about $400. The bike appears to be in good shape minus needing new grip tape. If I decide to purchase it I will have plenty of time to test ride it. 

My question is: how is this bike going to perform as a road bike? I already have a dedicated mountain bike and most trails here are to rough for a cyclocross bike. 

How much better/worse would this bike be for road compared to a new trek 1.2, which will cost over twice as much.


----------



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a 2010 X01 and use it as my winter ride and occasionally commute with it. I took a quick look at the 1.2 and would imagine it would be similar in construction and handling as the X01 (I also didn't look that closely). The differences are likely that X01 may be a bit more upright, though and has cantilever brakes. I would think you could find a close out 2011 fairly cheap or 2012 for less than sticker. Either way ride both and see which you like and then go with it. And if you really like the 1.2 the additional $ isn't really much. Think time spent over the next X years riding. Cheap entertainment.....


----------



## Sickmak90 (Jul 24, 2012)

The $400 price tags looks really good right now because I am already in hot water with the future wife, lol. Spent $400 on a Trek 4900 this summer and two weeks later spent $700 on a Rush. Luckily, I sold the Trek for what I had in it. 

Wedding is in 40 days and honeymoon right after. Normally swinging $800 for the 1.2 would not be a huge deal, but this wedding stuff is killing my budget.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Get the XO. It will be just as "fast" with the same tires on it. Best of all, you can do ANYTHING with a CX bike. Leave the cross tires on and go ride miles of dirt roads. Put fenders and a rack on and commute all winter.


----------



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

davidka said:


> It will be just as "fast" with the same tires on it. Best of all, you can do ANYTHING with a CX bike.


Actually that's what I love about mine and why I use it as a winter ride. My primary ride is an 08 Madone and honestly the handling is very comparable. Not as light and a little more upright but very responsive.


----------

